# Mahindra tractor



## Tim L

I'm looking at a new Mahindra 5010 cab model. Does anyone have one or have knowledge of these ?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

No one is answering this, so i thought i'd add my 2 cents.

I've run several Mahindra's, as a friend of mine sold new ones for a time. The ones i've ran, seemed OK, just lacking in "features" and seemed a bit dated compared to the more expensive brands.

I'm guessing that if you haven't run a lot of modern tractors, you will like it. But, if you have owned/operated a modern deere/CIH/AGCO a Mahindra will seem a bit crude, although probably a fairly reliable tractor.

DM


----------



## Tim L

Thanks for the input. I've driven some modern tractors but I am a fan old school technology in a tractor. Some friends have had "electronic" problems with newer tech. I'm still researching so nothing is etched in stone yet. Thanks for your response, I was hoping for a good discussion with many opinions.
QUOTE=Sawyer Rob;4309463]No one is answering this, so i thought i'd add my 2 cents.

I've run several Mahindra's, as a friend of mine sold new ones for a time. The ones i've ran, seemed OK, just lacking in "features" and seemed a bit dated compared to the more expensive brands.

I'm guessing that if you haven't run a lot of modern tractors, you will like it. But, if you have owned/operated a modern deere/CIH/AGCO a Mahindra will seem a bit crude, although probably a fairly reliable tractor.

DM[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Tim L said:


> Thanks for the input. I've driven some modern tractors but I am a fan old school technology in a tractor. Some friends have had "electronic" problems with newer tech. I'm still researching so nothing is etched in stone yet. Thanks for your response, I was hoping for a good discussion with many opinions.



The features i'm talking about aren't electronic... I want a 12 or better yet 16 speed transmission with a separate "shuttle", "independent" PTO, not just live power... And more than one PTO speed is a very nice feature... At least two remotes with one that has a stay open position, to run a log splitter, and good hydraulic flow at the remotes, ect... Also i want the loader to have a "float" position and MFWD that will turn short...

None of those things require electronics to operate...

SR


----------



## Tim L

All good points that should be looked into. This is the type of input I'm talking about, thank you.


Sawyer Rob said:


> The features i'm talking about aren't electronic... I want a 12 or better yet 16 speed transmission with a separate "shuttle", "independent" PTO, not just live power... And more than one PTO speed is a very nice feature... At least two remotes with one that has a stay open position, to run a log splitter, and good hydraulic flow at the remotes, ect... Also i want the loader to have a "float" position and MFWD that will turn short...
> 
> None of those things require electronics to operate...
> 
> SR


----------



## tbow388

I will input that I want a tractor. I want a compact. Something like a small yanmar. 

Just have to get my son through college and my ailing homeless brother set.


----------



## Tim L

I feel your pain. This has been in my dreams for about ten years and it's finally going to happen.


tbow388 said:


> I will input that I want a tractor. I want a compact. Something like a small yanmar.
> 
> Just have to get my son through college and my ailing homeless brother set.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I think these days, you really need to know exactly what you plan to use the tractor for, to pick the model that best fits that use. These days, tractors are more specialized than ever...

SR


----------



## mitch95100

Check out Kubota. Their a hell of a tractor and make some of the best diesels on the market. You won't be disappointed. We run a Mx5100 and it moves round ales just fine. Those are 51hp and with rear weights and filled tires it moves bales no problem.


----------



## Cpjlube

Some of the Mahindra tractors are made by Mitsubishi. I like the compact Mitsu tractors. Very reliable and rugged. I have a CIH 254 made by Mitsubishi. 24hp, two wheel drive. Two speed PTO. View attachment 294202


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Cpjlube said:


> Some of the Mahindra tractors are made by Mitsubishi. I like the compact Mitsu tractors. Very reliable and rugged. I have a CIH 254 made by Mitsubishi. 24hp, two wheel drive. Two speed PTO. View attachment 294202



The tractor was made by Mitsubishi, or they bought the motors from Mitsu???? I know some models were made by TYM?? I've seen the models made by TYM, but i think all the cheaper/smaller models NOW come out of china!!

It happens all the time, these days! Even deere is making some of their stuff in china now, and as far as i'm concerned, it's all pretty much junk!

DM


----------



## Cpjlube

From what I understand they are made in Japan. Not all models. Just some of them. Kind of like the 790 John Deere tractors were made in Japan by Yanmar. Tagged on the frame. 

The are a couple good forums that are dedicated to tractors. I check them out when I can pull myself off AS.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Actually, the smaller models were made by TYM in S. Korea... I have seen different models with Mitsu diesels in them though...

SR


----------



## Tim L

Well, it's done. I bought the Mahindra, it will be here mid week.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Tim L said:


> Well, it's done. I bought the Mahindra, it will be here mid week.



Good for you! I hope it does what you bought it to do!

SR


----------



## Tim L

Thanks. And thank you for the input. It's being prepped and having the tires loaded.


Sawyer Rob said:


> Good for you! I hope it does what you bought it to do!
> 
> SR


----------



## Tim L

Heres the picture from the dealer.


----------



## Walt41

You won't be disappointed, I have a 4510 that has done more than it's share of work. Make sure you service it regularly and check all the fluids before first use, especially the front axle gear level, dealers have a way of missing things like that for some reason, air in the system after first fill means this is something they should point out but often don't.


----------



## Tim L

View attachment 297080
my co-pilot


----------

